# 921 able to record OTA



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Is it known if the 921 will be able to record OTA as well from the sat?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes it can.


----------



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

I believe you will only be able to record 1 OTA HD signal, since there will only be one OTA input. 

I had planned on buying the 921 after it was out for a month or two, but will probably hold because of Charlie's talk of selling has gotten me a little nervous. Have we heard any more on this?


Jeff


----------



## Greg Haynes (Jul 11, 2002)

So are you able to record 1 OTA HD signal and still have 2 available tuners to record Standard satellite or does the 1 OTA signal take up 1 of the tuners? I figure it would be the latter.


----------



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

I would assume that only 2 recordings from all sources at once would be the max. I'm sure it would be a lot simplier from as SW/programming perspective to limit this even though the HW may be able to handle this.

I don't think that the 721 from a HW perspective could handle a 3rd receiver. With the current SW on it now it sometimes has trouble with the 2. Just my opinion.


----------

